# Tunes...



## Kristy_07 (Jun 9, 2010)

What are you listening to, right now, as you read this? 

Not what's you fav at the moment. I mean, what is on right this second? 

If no music, what's playing incessantly through your head? 

Feel free to visit the thread more than once 

I'll start..... Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds - Shivers


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 9, 2010)

no music or tv,just the constant though of "who is selling juvenile albino darwins locally"


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 9, 2010)

Testament - The Formation of Damnation \m/
Bought tix yesterday for their August tour


----------



## slim6y (Jun 9, 2010)

The concert band... My daughter is in a 'concert' tonight at school, I'm just staying here because it's too far to go home and they're practising. I am going to head to MacDonalds soon to get a feed so I'll listen to what ever Triple J throws at me while I am in the drive through


----------



## Megzz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hearts for Bullets - Ayria


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hypoxia. My band, Cause im jamming with my 6 string basss (6) (6)


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 9, 2010)

Door 2.12 by Mnemic! These guys are phenomenal!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 9, 2010)

That's awesome, but I can't pad out my iTunes list with slimy's daughter's concert band, Jannico's bass axe, or azn humming "who is selling juvenile albino darwins locally" to himself, can I? :lol:

I've moved onto some Paul Kelly - Song From the Sixteenth Floor


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 9, 2010)

Now im listening to Homeless Yellow 
anyone who likes Nirvana check them out
anyone who likes acoustic music check them out
its the ultimate fusion of the two


----------



## bluereptile (Jun 9, 2010)

final episode (lets change the channel) - asking alexandria

thats what im listening to


----------



## danandgaye (Jun 9, 2010)

the voices in my head !!!!!!! i drown them out with music ...lol


----------



## ShadowDragon (Jun 9, 2010)

Thinking of You - A Perfect Circle


----------



## ravan (Jun 9, 2010)

that stupid new kesha song was just on the tv... and now its stuck in my head.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jun 9, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Testament - The Formation of Damnation \m/
> Bought tix yesterday for their August tour


 
No...WAY!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm listening to that as well ! and OMG They are touring !?!!?! Thats freaking AWESOME!!!! Where can I get my hands on tickets? or is it 18+ !?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 9, 2010)

ravan said:


> that stupid new kesha song was just on the tv... and now its stuck in my head.



Ha ha :lol:


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jun 9, 2010)

*cries* 18+


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 10, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> No...WAY!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm listening to that as well ! and OMG They are touring !?!!?! Thats freaking AWESOME!!!! Where can I get my hands on tickets? or is it 18+ !?


 
They're playing at the Manning Bar, tix $64 (inc bf) through Moshtix. It'll be 18+ mate.

< EDIT > just read your 2nd post on page 2.....yeah sorry mate. Tell you what, I'll PM you after the gig & tell you how unreal it was.....oooo that's just cruel socky!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Window by the Hellmen, hasnt gotten out of my head for days.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 10, 2010)

And All That Could Have Been -NIN


----------



## syeph8 (Jun 10, 2010)

hahahah taxiride- get set. i swear it just played on its own! changing music to... led zeplin - black dog... now thats more like it  maybe a bit of la grange after this too, anything zz top would do well this morning


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jun 10, 2010)

Fever - Bullet For My Valentine

These guy's latest album Fever is fecking awesome!!!
A must buy!!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Type O Negative- Red Water (Christmas Mourning) RIP Pete


----------



## giglamesh (Jun 10, 2010)

beelzeboss - tenacious d


----------



## ShadowDragon (Jun 12, 2010)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Type O Negative- Red Water (Christmas Mourning) RIP Pete


*sniff sniff sob*

As I started typing it was Christian Woman - Type Negative, now it's Stripped - Rammstein.


----------



## naledge (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm listening to:

PLT110 - Australian Politics in a Global Context - Lecture Three.

It sucks so bad.


----------



## Megzz (Jun 12, 2010)

My Plague - Kittie


----------



## driftoz (Jun 12, 2010)

no music atm but love dubstep and pendulums new album is awsome plus heaps of other stuff i love.



azn4114 said:


> no music or tv,just the constant though of "who is selling juvenile albino darwins locally"



+1 xD and where to rob a bank lol and roaring car sounds from forza 3


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 12, 2010)

Some old school \m/

[video=youtube;RlNhD0oS5pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlNhD0oS5pk[/video]


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 12, 2010)

Job For A Cowboy - entombment of a machine


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 12, 2010)

That goddamn Alejandro song by lady gaga... except, when she says "alejandro", in my head and out my mouth - it sounds more like "Ally - *insert hocking-up-a-furrball sound* - dro"...... yes... to replicate this sound, you may need to grab a tissue to wipe down your computer screen


----------



## liney (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi 5- hows that for stimulating lol.


----------



## danandgaye (Jun 12, 2010)

travie mccoy new album pretty good standout track ms tattoo girl


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 24, 2010)

Just thought I'd get this thread going again 'cause I can't stop listening to it,

Soulfly's new album "Omen" - unreal \m/

also first single from The Final Frontier, "El Dorado" - Iron Maiden


----------



## percey39 (Jun 24, 2010)

Despised icon - furive monologue


----------



## Grunter023 (Jun 24, 2010)

Parkway Drive's new album - It's pretty good...especially the song Unrest


----------



## townsvillepython (Jun 24, 2010)

System of a down ......Question


----------



## skay123 (Jun 24, 2010)

pendulums new album rocks my world


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Jun 24, 2010)

The Beatles - Strawberry fields forever


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis: Slowly Rot With Esclerosis Under Of Endocrinology


----------



## dougie210 (Jun 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;iNzrwh2Z2hQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNzrwh2Z2hQ[/video] this


----------



## Megzz (Jul 10, 2010)

To Die... Before My Time - Wykked Wytch


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hilltop hoods - don't no the song


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just changed to
ICP - chicken hunting


----------



## driftoz (Jul 10, 2010)

im listning to the sound of aps instant email alerts popping up from msn


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 10, 2010)

dethklok coffee jingle


----------



## driftoz (Jul 10, 2010)

all this talk about music i might have to crank some dubstep pitty i cant turn up the bass with my hatchlings in my room


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 10, 2010)

Hilltop hoods - Super official


----------



## driftoz (Jul 10, 2010)

the prodigy - thunder atm, 20,000 songs on shuffle after that


----------



## gozz (Jul 10, 2010)

Nine inch nails


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 12, 2010)

Rob Pattinson. Musician, not actor.

I watched the "Twilight" movie last night. It was heinous. I bought all three for AUD$2.50. Ripped off. I enjoyed the music selection, but not enough for it to be called a redeeming quality.


----------



## kupper (Jul 12, 2010)

Jimmy eat world praise chorus


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 12, 2010)

Set me on fire - Pendulum


----------



## Tristan (Jul 12, 2010)

Smashing Pumpkins - Thru The Eyes Of Ruby

i have 412hrs of music at work but at home i have close to 200 gig i think i worked out the hours play to be just over 2 months 24x7 nonstop play time


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 12, 2010)

I am extraordinarily happy because I was finally able to download Mi-Sex 'Blue Day' 
It was hard to find


----------



## euphorion (Jul 12, 2010)

azn4114 said:


> no music or tv,just the constant though of "who is selling juvenile albino darwins locally"


 
agreed.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Jul 12, 2010)

Meatloaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light


----------



## kupper (Jul 12, 2010)

Now listening to the new predator soundtrack


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 12, 2010)

Haddaway- What is Love?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 12, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Haddaway- What is Love?


 
I hope you're doing the Night at the Roxbury head bob, Gordo  I can see you in a metallic suit. 

I've moved on from Twilight (thank GOD). Now onto new Thirsty Merc.


----------



## motman440 (Jul 12, 2010)

sissyneck - beck.
such a great artist


----------



## motman440 (Jul 12, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I hope you're doing the Night at the Roxbury head bob, Gordo  I can see you in a metallic suit.
> 
> I've moved on from Twilight (thank GOD). Now onto new Thirsty Merc.


 
NIGHT AT THE ROXBURY = GREATEST MOVIE EVER

THE NEW Twilight soundtrack is really awesome. metric, florence and the machine, the bravery..... the list go's on.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 12, 2010)

I wasn't... I feel a bit disapointed with myself now.

I might go watch Night at the Roxbury now.



Kristy_07 said:


> I hope you're doing the Night at the Roxbury head bob, Gordo  I can see you in a metallic suit.
> 
> I've moved on from Twilight (thank GOD). Now onto new Thirsty Merc.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 12, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I wasn't... I feel a bit disapointed with myself now.
> 
> I might go watch Night at the Roxbury now.


 
Suit up!


----------



## Addam (Jul 12, 2010)

PLACEBO! Every me, Every you  damn i love this song


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 14, 2010)

Celesty.. fading away


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 15, 2010)

I was like, "Emiliooooooooooooooo"


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 15, 2010)

I Only Have Eyes For You - The Flamingos


----------



## mrs_davo (Jul 15, 2010)

Burn it to the Ground - Nickleback...... awesome song.....


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 15, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> Burn it to the Ground - Nickleback...... awesome song.....


 
IT must be one of the ones with 5 chords, instead of the usual four


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jul 15, 2010)

kesha- blah blah blah. Or whatever its called


Will


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 15, 2010)

killer of giants ..Ozzy


----------



## Wally (Jul 15, 2010)

Radiohead OK COMPUTER whole album can't believe I haven't worn it out yet.


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 16, 2010)

angus & julia stone - the beast ... really good easy listening song. only just discovered them myself, but they are great to chill to


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 16, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> angus & julia stone - the beast ... really good easy listening song. only just discovered them myself, but they are great to chill to


 
I agree. So far, love them. 

Uprising - Muse


----------



## Wally (Jul 16, 2010)

Phantom Band - BBQ Music For Uncle Marty..... I really need to go to bed.


----------



## percey39 (Jul 16, 2010)

annotations of an autopsy - gore gore gadget


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jul 16, 2010)

The Doors - light my fire
when its finished i will put on Dire straits - The best of.


----------



## Colin (Jul 16, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> What are you listening to, right now, as you read this?



a perfect circle - magdalena


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 16, 2010)

Good one Colin, love A Perfect Circle (although MUCH prefer Tool)

Been listening to a bit of old Queen (no, not Elton John, the band Queen), & have had Death on Two Legs stuck in my head.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 16, 2010)

disturbed - new single "asylum". can download for free at the moment for any fans


----------



## bluereptile (Jul 16, 2010)

im made of wax, larry, what are ou made of? by a day to remember


----------



## Funkstaa (Jul 16, 2010)

Korn twisted trasisitor on vinal : D ...everything is better on vinal lol


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jul 16, 2010)

lady gaga-disco stick


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 17, 2010)

hell awaits slayer


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2010)

sleep - dandy warhols
It is 3:57am tho.... 

[video=youtube;AeAB00szD4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeAB00szD4E[/video]


----------



## Megzz (Jul 17, 2010)

Justify - The Rasmus


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jul 17, 2010)

re-education-rise against


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 17, 2010)

Steve Winwood - While You See A Chance


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ian Moss - Tucker's Daughter ()


----------



## driftoz (Jul 17, 2010)

casper BBC1 essential mix live 2hr dubstep show


----------



## bluereptile (Jul 17, 2010)

HOM3L3SS said:


> re-education-rise against



another rise against fan


----------



## Megzz (Jul 17, 2010)

The Devils Opera - Sarah Jezebel Deva


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hootie - I only wanna be with you


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;ga41P9IstUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga41P9IstUo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;pmoB2svMld8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmoB2svMld8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Joelby searched on itunes

subscribe to his podcaststs. they are just about the best tunes to be in ti


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 25, 2010)

Rise of the Fallen - Soulfly
44 minutes - Megadeth


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 25, 2010)

The Black Sorrows - Better Times


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 25, 2010)

\m/ Metal \m/ Soothes the savage beast lol
[video=youtube;WR27dtmPVq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR27dtmPVq0[/video]


----------



## cockney red (Jul 25, 2010)

Rush - a farewell to KINGS


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 25, 2010)

Muse - Resistence


----------



## Hiver (Jul 25, 2010)

Psyclon nine = We the fallen


----------



## LiasisKing (Jul 25, 2010)

on my way - the cat empire ... man i love this album ! EVERYONE WHO LIKES TCE SHOULD DOWNLOAD IT !!!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 25, 2010)

Mr. Moon by Kate Micucci


----------



## Funkstaa (Jul 25, 2010)

feakin handy manny theme song aargh


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 25, 2010)

Funkstaa said:


> feakin handy manny theme song aargh



lol


----------



## bluereptile (Jul 25, 2010)

homesick - a day to remember


----------



## cockney red (Jul 27, 2010)

Addam said:


> PLACEBO! Every me, Every you  damn i love this song


 +1...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 27, 2010)

today its 'true confession' by the silvertones,...


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 27, 2010)

at the moment its the count of tuscany by dream theater


----------



## cockney red (Jul 28, 2010)

Baba Oreily...The Who


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 28, 2010)

Linkin Park - Shadow Of The day


----------



## percey39 (Jul 28, 2010)

Showtek - We go party


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 28, 2010)

Head of the hawk - Bluejuice


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 28, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Linkin Park - Shadow Of The day


 
Hey, shell. Try singing U2's With Or Without you in time with the chorus - it fits nearly perfectly! Rip-off, much?


----------



## hypochondroac (Jul 28, 2010)

Defrosting some snake dinner and listening to Book of the month by Lovage.


----------



## cockney red (Jul 30, 2010)

Houses Of The Holy.....LZ


----------



## James..94 (Jul 30, 2010)

Absolution - Megadeth


----------



## Costa (Jul 30, 2010)

encore. jason derulo


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 30, 2010)

Nero - Innocence


----------



## cockney red (Jul 31, 2010)

Morning Glory  Oasis.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 31, 2010)

im listning to magnificent by u2 my favorit band


----------



## Wally (Aug 8, 2010)

Who will comfort me

Melody Gardot.

Sorry having a jazz moment doesn't happen very often.


----------



## motman440 (Aug 8, 2010)

Itch-E and Scratch-E - Other Planets

Most whacked chorus ever


----------



## Wally (Aug 9, 2010)

Now I'm listening to Tool. How is it one can go from jazz to Tool? I can't answer the questions I ask. Am I doomed???


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Only if you keep listening to Tool instead of jazz 

Listening to theme song from Boston Legal.


----------



## Wally (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll listen to Powderfinger. Surely that will clear the mind. No I'm still lost and running.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> I'll listen to Powderfinger. Surely that will clear the mind. No I'm still lost and running.


 
That was absolutely awful, Wally (but I'm giggling, all the same!) :lol:


----------



## ADZz_93 (Aug 9, 2010)

ghetto *** bitches, bu cold blank.
and every time we touch(chuckie remix)
........


----------



## Wally (Aug 9, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> That was absolutely awful, Wally (but I'm giggling, all the same!) :lol:



As long as I keep those in far flung lands giggling I've accomplished something.


----------



## Tinky (Aug 9, 2010)

justbought Orianthi - Believe.

I'm a lover of good guitar music and must say that I am enjoying the album.

Cheers.


----------



## Megzz (Aug 12, 2010)

Circle - Lacuna Coil


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 12, 2010)

family affair-bliss n eso

[video=youtube;zN4tMEjRb9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN4tMEjRb9Y&feature=related[/video]

check em out, aussie hip/hop


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Aug 12, 2010)

and now its reflections-bliss n eso

[video=youtube;b33VWxdHrNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b33VWxdHrNk&feature=related[/video]

check em out, aussie hip/hop


----------



## Megzz (Aug 13, 2010)

What Have You Done - Within Temptation


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 13, 2010)

down by the river - Bliss n Eso

aussie hip/hop is the best!!


----------



## Megzz (Aug 13, 2010)

Final Destination - Within Temptation


----------



## maanz641 (Aug 13, 2010)

indestructable by disturbed


----------



## cockney red (Aug 19, 2010)

Heartbreaker - Free


----------

